# Emperor's Children Painting Guide



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

hey everyone i was woundering if you had some sort of link of a really good EC paint guide. i paint good but i just recently got a bunch of stuff and i want to paint this stuff to really good quality so i can show it off. so im just looking for something that is really awesome paint job and hopefully with a tutorial. im more of the pink and black not pre heresy


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...40130a&categoryId=600003&section=&aId=1200023

hopefully this will help, also you dont have to follow any guide really, slaanesh is Slaanesh, so pale blues, pinks, purples, in any combination, not matter how garish the colours are will work


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Cool, this we be handy for painting some noise marines


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I quite like this one


http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=462


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> I quite like this one
> 
> 
> http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?autocom=ineo&showarticle=462


That some nice painting


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

I quite like these - though they aren't what you are looking for. The purple and gold seem so regal, which is betraying their real purpose melting down people into space cocaine.

Link


----------

